# Larry K goes back to college



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Larry Krystkowiak has been named the new men's basketball coach at the University of Utah.
> 
> Krystkowiak, a former head coach at Montana and in the NBA with the Milwaukee Bucks, has been an assistant with the New Jersey Nets this season.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/04/03/2772627/krystkowiak-named-utah-hoops-coach.html#ixzz1IUztzwq4


----------

